
Intro to Stream Processing and Conduit (distributed processing in Clojure) - puredanger
http://intensivesystems.net/tutorials/conduit-motive.html
======
puredanger
FYI, Jim's doing a talk on Conduit at Strange Loop in St. Louis, Oct. 14-15th,
tickets still available. <http://strangeloop2010.com/talks/14497>

